# Scouting Trip to MO Ozarks in May



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Finally! Things are working out, and I will be pulling our travel trailer out to the Ozarks in less than two weeks. The plan is to park it in a decent RV Park for a couple months and use that as our base camp for the next several trips.

I am planning on looking at several properties over four or five days, and have been in contact with a realtor in the Mountain Grove area.

We are looking for a Farm/Ranch with live water (springs, year round creeks, etc.); an established, sturdy farm house with 2 or more bedrooms; fenced and cross fenced; usable outbuildings; and hopefully 30+ acres. Our budget in about $125K.

Any thoughts would be great - and the chance to possibly meet up, even better!

Thanks, as always, for the great advice.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Missed your chance...... Friend just sold 80 ac, house, new metal barn, fenced, good pasture, some woods and next national forest. For less than your budget. The deals are out there just not advertised real well. A other friend just bought a 3 bedroom cabin on 30+ ac with creek for under 80k as well. These were around the Iron, Dent counties. 

Talk nice to locals to find the folks wanting to sell but not pushing it. 

BTW we run a campground near Viburnum MO so feel to drop by, nice quiet spot except for the geese (currently fussing under the window)....


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

We're working with a realtor out of Mountain Grove as well and will be looking around the area in a couple weeks. 

Hope you are able to find what you're looking for.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you been out there before? If not, you are in for a treat. Nastier summers than we have here, but hey, no more CA taxes for you! And the Ozarks in the fall...:thumb:

You'll find what you're looking for, but it may take a little while. I would go online too, and poke around.


----------



## OldFogey (Mar 20, 2013)

You might try morealestate.net before your trip. You can search properties listed by multiple brokers and limit your search by county, price, etc..... Might give you an idea of what is available regardless of who the listing brokerage is.

OldFogey


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! 

We've been through the Ozarks looking around in the Summer of 2011, and scouring morealestate.net and LandsofMissouri and others. 

I'm looking forward to not having to rush around, and just get the feel for the area and towns.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

If you are going to be in Mt Grove, you're only about 25 miles from our beautiful 40 acres for sale in Laclede Co. 417-664-4224 Heidi or Tom

No house but a new well and beautiful views  Year round spring, pond and bordered on 2 sides by over 1000 acres of Mark Twain National Foresty. Several great building sites. Fenced and cross fenced. Asking $77,500 but very motivated


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

It was really good to mee you, DenMac!
I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like an excellent plan to use the camper as our base. Take your time looking and good luck.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

It was great meeting you and your husband! 

We've made an offer on 56 acres in the Ava area. We'll see if things will come together.

Got to meet up with Pony and Nehimamma here too. Great people in these parts!!!


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We have an accepted offer on a 56 acre ranch outside of Ava!

Inspections start this week. We are very excited about getting ourselves here!


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

That's great news DenMac!! Congratulations!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Very cool! Hope all the details come together for you.

Which way from Ava is your place-to-be? We are south of Ava, in northern Ozark County.


Tim


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

DenMacII said:


> We have an accepted offer on a 56 acre ranch outside of Ava!
> 
> Inspections start this week. We are very excited about getting ourselves here!


Well, that's fantastic, Dennis! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

w00t!

That's great! Hope to see you and your family on Saturday!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome home Den!


----------



## dndweeks (Jan 17, 2013)

DenMacII said:


> We have an accepted offer on a 56 acre ranch outside of Ava!
> 
> Inspections start this week. We are very excited about getting ourselves here!


Congratulations!!!!!!!

We're planning another trip down that direction in a few weeks. If you're still around, maybe we can meet up next time.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pony said:


> w00t!
> 
> That's great! Hope to see you and your family on Saturday!


WOW! Already? That Dennis is a fast moving fellow, isn't he? :bouncy:

Give us a holler if you need something.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like the Title Company found a discrepancy in the acreage. The seller believes they bought a 56 acre parcel, but one of the property lines (which doesn't match the fence lines) shaves off 6 acres according to the County Assessors office - which is the vote that counts. The acres are not critical - most of it forested in a steep creek bed, but we will get a reduction in purchase price to reflect the reduction in acreage. Home inspection came back good, well tested clean, and we expect the pest inspection to not have any critical issues. If all stays on track the escrow should close in the first half of July as they have a tenant to remove. I'm back in Nor Cal this week, but can't wait to get back to the Ozarks!!!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm so excited for you Den! Are you buying that little rock house?


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think I know that place. It's real nice.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like we have our farm here going into escrow. The timing should work real well for getting settled at the new ranch in mid July.

Hope we can plan out a house warming BBQ by fall!!!


----------

